# Russian or Greek Wanted in KY



## miyagi911 (May 1, 2010)

I am looking for a Russian or Greek Tortoise in the Louisville Ky area. I have not been able to find anything remotely nearby. I am willing to travel a bit if necessary.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 1, 2010)

Hi miyagi911:





to the forum!!


----------



## chairman (May 4, 2010)

Here are a couple that are sort of local and may still be available:

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/for/1720127571.html
http://dayton.craigslist.org/pet/1722960999.html

Russians, not Greeks.


----------

